
The Inner Path to Clear Thinking: Thoughts from a CIA Veteran - DiabloD3
https://medium.com/@mmeditations/the-inner-path-to-clear-thinking-thoughts-from-a-cia-veteran-f13912c1bbb
======
vfulco
Always the good ones behind the paywall

~~~
tensor_rank_0
1\. intelligence is a matter of applying the correct model without allowing
your emotions to interfere.

2\. your models and your application of them are affected by your experience,
emotions, and social constraints; and the specific information you have been
exposed to. it is important to continue to attempt to understand how your
perspective is distorted by your own self.

3\. in order to do that, train yourself on common mental biases and
iteratively seek improvement.

links included- [https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-
intellig...](https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-
intelligence/csi-publications/books-and-monographs/psychology-of-intelligence-
analysis/PsychofIntelNew.pdf)

[https://www.fs.blog/2014/02/decision-
journal/](https://www.fs.blog/2014/02/decision-journal/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases)

